# Sebastian Inlet



## Carson Rowe (May 25, 2018)

Hello

I am kinda new at pier fishing as I live in Charlotte, NC. I was wondering what I should use to target big fish (wether it be Jacks, Mackerals, Snook). I currently have a 9ft st croix mojo medium power moderate fast action with a 6000d baitrunner. Is this setup good? I got the baitrunner for surfcasting because of the 2 drag system. Lure and Bait wise, what is catching the fish down there?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2018)

You have a PM.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Carson, Welcome to P&S. I removed the original post from here in the Florida Forum, and moved this one over from the Main Forum (since it had a reply). Again, welcome aboard.
BHT


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Get some big X raps and poppers, I'd recommend a heavier spinning rig and atleast 50lb braid for the jacks, what you have will work for snook. Heavier conventional tackle and you have a shot at Goliath's, take a light rod you can throw crappie jigs with for Spanish.


----------



## Carson Rowe (May 25, 2018)

thanks man!!!


----------

